# Float/Gleitkommadarstellung



## Guest1 (17. Dez 2018)

Hallo leute, 
Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar was bedeutet denn eigentlich 1E - 11f? 

(Die Lösung ist nicht von mir)


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Dez 2018)

Sehr schöne Schrift - und `f` bedeutet `float` und `E` wahrscheinlich Euler.


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Dez 2018)

Aber wahrscheinlich meinst Du ein kleingeschriebenes e: https://stackoverflow.com/a/15527230


----------



## Guest1 (17. Dez 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Sehr schöne Schrift - und `f` bedeutet `float` und `E` wahrscheinlich Euler.


Danke ich meine E steht für Exponent, da soll wohl 0.00000001 raus kommen, aber wie das geht das weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Dez 2018)

1e-7f wahrscheinlich.


----------



## httpdigest (17. Dez 2018)

Eher 1e-8f, da es acht führende Nullen gibt. 1e0 wäre 1, 1e-1 wäre 0.1, 1e-2 wäre 0.01 usw.


----------



## Guest1 (17. Dez 2018)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Eher 1e-8f, da es acht führende Nullen gibt. 1e0 wäre 1, 1e-1 wäre 0.1, 1e-2 wäre 0.01 usw.


1E - 11f müsste richtig sein, es idt die lösung von meinem prof


----------



## mihe7 (17. Dez 2018)

Guest1 hat gesagt.:


> da soll wohl 0.00000001 raus kommen, aber wie das geht das weiß ich leider nicht


Wie @httpdigest geschrieben hat: die Zahl 0.00000001 ist 1e-8. 1e-11 bräuchte 11 führende Nullen.

"Wie das geht": das Problem ist, dass sich - im Gegensatz zu Ganzzahlen - dezimale Gleitkommazahlen binär nicht exakt darstellbar sind. Dadurch ergeben sich Rundungsfehler, die man berücksichtigen muss.


----------



## Xyz1 (18. Dez 2018)

Verstehst Du das oben kurz angerissene Newtonsche Intervallhalbierungsverfahren (Bisektion)?


----------



## mihe7 (18. Dez 2018)

@DerWissende Oops, jetzt sehe ich gerade, dass es oben gar nicht um die Fließkommageschichte geht, sondern einfach um die Näherung.


----------



## Xyz1 (18. Dez 2018)

Es geht um Gleitzahlen *und* Newton.


----------

